# Fish food drug/hormones



## cichlidguy42 (Jun 25, 2009)

*** heard about fish foods that contain harmful drugs/hormones that change the reproductive organs in fish to male and make them unable to make. The drugs/hormones are usually associated with color enhancing foods. My question is what is this drug/hormone name and what foods are safe to feed my fish?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

not sure exactly what ure asking....but i can give u the names of some good foods...New Life Spectrum is what i use exclusively (1mm sinking pellets), Hikari , and Omega One are all great foods that i would recomend.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

In addition to the above names, HBH and Dainichi are highly thought of as well.

I feed NLS, HBH, and homemade shrimp & pea food to all of my fish.


----------



## co-photo (Apr 3, 2007)

I've heard these tales of hormones in fish foods as well and I think they're part of the many myths and misconceptions of the cichlid world.

I don't buy it, but I'd be pretty interested if anybody knows of any foods that do.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Some less than honorable people have pumped fish with hormones to induce better coloration in some fish.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

most of the time its LFS that give the coloring hormones so they look more appealing to buyers.


----------

